# sick betta



## Ghetto (Jun 10, 2005)

My betta has these things that look like wires sticking out from him. He looks tired he spends most of his time at the bottom.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Wires? What kind of wires? Straight or curly? thick or thin? what color?


----------



## Ghetto (Jun 10, 2005)

I think it's anchor worm's


----------



## Ghetto (Jun 10, 2005)

My betta died today :rip:


----------



## mlefev (Apr 19, 2005)

Oh, I'm sorry to hear that


----------

